# BBQ Redfish on the Grill ( Roast Pan )



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Got a recipie out of TFG Redfish Mag ( BBQ ) Redfish and it was a absolute delight.

Never had redfish and redfish throats taste so darn good. 
.
PM if you would like the recipie.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Captain Dave, You don't like to take the throat out of the head??? I love redfish throat to but I usually cut it out. I've never kept in whole like that.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

My plan was to cook whole fish , but the pan was not long enough. ( LOL )

When I filllet or half shell em, The throats are cut out ..



Sweet Action said:


> Captain Dave, You don't like to take the throat out of the head??? I love redfish throat to but I usually cut it out. I've never kept in whole like that.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Ya, I guess that way works to. I've just never seen the throat left on the head like that. I usually cut it out, thats all. Ex: If you cut along the dotted line.








But anyway, yours still looks tasty just needs a cold beer. Thanks. SA


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks S W.. Head has meat on top too. When I cook a whole fish we eat the whole fish. ( well except the eyeballs, head and bones ) lol

Here is a link I posted a few weeks back on Redfish Throats... Got some interesting replies... This dish was with a white wine. It was also part of the 90 min simmered marinade.. Cheers

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=182872


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Like the croc.-man said [get into it]!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

this is from Chester more redfish book from academy.

1 5- 6 pound whole redfish
1 bell pep chopped
3 sticks celery chopped
3 galic cloves chopped
1 med onion chopped
16 oz zesty italian dressing
1 cup white wine
2 tbs worcester
2 sticks butter or marg
1/2 beer
2 tbs catsup
salt pep to tast

cook all ingredients except fish for about 90 min in a 2 qt sause pan. stir ocassionlly. Place fish in roasting pan and fill with ingredients. cook on pit for 45 min to 1 hr with cover open. baste every 15-20 mins salt pep to taste

Enjoy with that other 1/2 of the beer..lol


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

I was waiting until I had photos but this is the perfect place for this recipe. Whole fish on the grill are the pinnacle of cuisine but very tricky to keep from drying out. Fish jerky is OK, just not what I usually want. Here's a technique we've developed that works amazingly well. It's an automatic time release basting method that works without lifting the grill lid and disturbing the roasting process. It's based on the ability of sliced mushrooms to wick up any kind of moisture when they're uncooked and then slowly release that moisture plus their own juicy goodness as they cook. Completely clean and scale your red, red snapper, sheepshead or whatever and pat dry. Make slices along the the dorsal and anal fins to the backbone to make pockets for stuffing. Take enough sliced portobella mushrooms to fill the pockets along the fins plus some more for the body cavity. You can use the pre-sliced ones but the results will suffer a bit. Pre-sliced shrooms don't wick as well. You can also go with other fresh mushroom varieties like oyster but cost goes up. Plain white mushrooms work also but I'm too much of a food snob to use them. Saute shallots, garlic and fresh minced thyme in butter (or olive oil for the more healthy minded) until the shrooms have wicked up all that flavorful goodness. It'll only take about 30 seconds or so. Stuff the plumped up shrooms into the fish. You may want to tie up the fish with kitchen string to keep everything in place. Fire up the grill for an indirect roasting adventure with whatever fuel blows your skirt up. Oil the fish, put him on the grill away from the heat, cover and roast at 350-ish for anywhere from 20 to 40 minutes depending on fish thickness. This gives you plenty of time to put a dent in your beer supply and get the accompaniments ready. Poke the fish for a doneness test and prepare for freaking unbelievable fish.


----------

